# I think it’s happening y’all!



## PingRabbitry (Mar 14, 2021)

Is it odd to be proud of your meat rabbit’s nest building abilities? Because I’m over here like a proud mamma about how round and perfect this little tunnel in the hay looks (bad photo, so you’ll have to take my uneducated word for it 😂)

will update with numbers and possibly photos if/when she FINALLY has this litter!


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 14, 2021)

PingRabbitry said:


> Is it odd to be proud of your meat rabbit’s nest building abilities? Because I’m over here like a proud mamma about how round and perfect this little tunnel in the hay looks (bad photo, so you’ll have to take my uneducated word for it 😂)
> 
> will update with numbers and possibly photos if/when she FINALLY has this litter!


It looks great 🤣
What breed?


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 14, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> It looks great 🤣
> What breed?


She’s a Rex/lion head mix.. we got her when she was bred, and I’m hoping that if I mix her with our Californian she makes some decently weighted babies with cool pelts.. we shall see haha


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2021)

No it’s not odd. You are with people who “get it”. We know the excitement and pride, the little things that make us happy. We understand, our friends and family think we are nuts. You have found your people!!


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 14, 2021)

Well now, that _is_ a perfect little nest! And I see you picked up Texanese as a second language quite fluently. 😄


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 15, 2021)

Now, we're all waiting with you for perfect babes in that perfect nest!  She'll line it with fur just before...it's amazing, animal life!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 15, 2021)

Waiting with fingers crossed, ..how exciting    ....Don't forget the pictures


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 15, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Well now, that _is_ a perfect little nest! And I see you picked up Texanese as a second language quite fluently. 😄


Haha! Sure did! When my husband and I were dating he’d make fun of me because I articulated so well... only in Texas is that an insult 😂😂 
Husband: why can I hear ALL the T’s in the word button when you say it?!
Her tunnel looks even better and I’m seeing fur on the sides of it now. But no babies this am... so still impatiently waiting! 😂


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 15, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Now, we're all waiting with you for perfect babes in that perfect nest!  She'll line it with fur just before...it's amazing, animal life!


Starting to get some fur! I swear she gets my hopes every night and then nothing in the am! Haha I’m sure my husband is tired of me saying “I think tonight will be the night!”


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 15, 2021)

No babies yet! Just an epic tunnel with a handful of hair... last night I said,”I know I’ve been saying this a lot, but I really think tonight is the night!” 😂😂🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️ Better stop saying that and just wait haha


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol hey i still get that way. And this our four year i think with the rabbits. Lol really with any of the animals lol.


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 18, 2021)

Hmm..  well no babies yet. I’m unsure of what I should do at this point! I’ve been trying to give her space and let her adjust to the new area, but I’m wondering if she aborted because of stress from the move? A friend who raises Californians said I should toss a cotton ball with a couple drops of lavender on it, next to the nest box and then give her another day. But I’m on the fence because I don’t want to mess her up if the lady was off on her estimate and she’s due soon but not yet... I don’t know. I got her on March 2nd, and she was “due next week” at that point according to the lady. So.. do I try the lavender? Do I toss her in with my buck and see if she lets him go to town? I want to give her ample time, but don’t want to delay getting babies for our freezer if she’s no longer pregnant. Thoughts?

if she was bred 3 weeks before I got her, she’s at 37 days pregnant. If the lady was off by a week, she’s on day 30.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 18, 2021)

I would wait to try to breed her until you have had her at your place, with no buck contact for 34 days. Usually that is the max length of pregnancy. If she's due within a week or so and you toss her in with the buck, that could cause issues with the current litter, or get her pregnant in the other uterine horn. Some does refuse the buck if they are pregnant, but some accept the buck at any time. It's not a good indicator of pregnancy unless you know that specific rabbit and how she will act. 

I know it's hard waiting but it's only a few more weeks at best. Then if she still hasn't given birth use your buck to start over.


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 18, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I would wait to try to breed her until you have had her at your place, with no buck contact for 34 days. Usually that is the max length of pregnancy. If she's due within a week or so and you toss her in with the buck, that could cause issues with the current litter, or get her pregnant in the other uterine horn. Some does refuse the buck if they are pregnant, but some accept the buck at any time. It's not a good indicator of pregnancy unless you know that specific rabbit and how she will act.
> 
> I know it's hard waiting but it's only a few more weeks at best. Then if she still hasn't given birth use your buck to start over.


Alright, I’ll just be patient. Not my best character trait 😂😂


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Waiting on babies to be born is like watching paint dry.


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Waiting on babies to be born is like watching paint dry.


It’s maddening I tell you! At this point I’m assuming she wasn’t actually bred, or that she lost the babies because of stress from the move... I’m giving her until Monday and then writing her off as a freeloader 😂😂


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 23, 2021)

The journey continues.. apparently it was a design issue.. can’t have babies without fabulous new decor.. 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️😂😂 day who knows how many and counting!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 23, 2021)

My does are due on the 24, 25, and 29 this month. One already pulling fur so excited


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 23, 2021)

My other doe is technically due on the 25th, but she’s always late and I’m planning on the 28th mentally  this girl is pulling more fur, and giving it her best shot! We shall see if she actually kindles she’s super late according to the woman I bought her from, but she didn’t keep great records so I honestly don’t know when she’s due! Good luck with your newbies coming soon! 😍😍


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 24, 2021)

Well snowball my almost four year old rabbit pulled tons of fur. She has seven kits. I been keeping bedding in my rabbit cages for awhile now and i am glad i havent changed it yet. She made a nest in the beding right next to the nesting bix thats filled with hay... and she had them there....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2021)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well snowball my almost four year old rabbit pulled tons of fur. She has seven kits. I been keeping bedding in my rabbit cages for awhile now and i am glad i havent changed it yet. She made a nest in the beding right next to the nesting bix thats filled with hay... and she had them there....


Of course she did, why would she use the box you so thoughtfully provided?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 25, 2021)

I know right i even helped put by putting hay and some of her fur in it but no it wasnt up to her standard's.


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 27, 2021)

Well my other doe (Rosie) gave birth one day ahead of her expected schedule (she’s consistently 3 days late and only went two days late this time!) 😂😂 she had 9 beautiful pink little Californians! I was so excited to count them, I forgot to take a photo for y’all! (But you know this IS my first litter so I’m trying to forgive myself 😂) 

In other news “Juicebox” our resident freeloader has yet to have any kits and I’ve decided to wait until I rebreed Rosie to breed her to our Buck “Bunny” (so named by our now 3 year old because it was a “silly” name), so that they can help each other with kits, should the need arise.

Will update tomorrow with photos, I’m trying to give her some space so she can relax


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 28, 2021)

Look at that sweet little hair growing in! I rubbed her fur all over my hands before handling, and she didn’t seem to mind. It probably helped that I gave her some treats while I counted them and checked their tummies. 9 yesterday, and 9 today. They all look fed to me, but this is my first time so if you see something I don’t, let me know, please!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 28, 2021)

Looks like healthy bunnies to me. The only thing I would keep an eye on is that since there are 9, you could end up with a runt as I think does have 8 teats? If one starts looking thin or smaller, see if you can do a supplemental feeding by holding the kit under mom while you give her some treats.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2021)

I just see 9 healthy kits and loads of cute! Congratulations of a fine litter and a good momma doe.


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 29, 2021)

One little kit passed sometime last night, half warm/half cold, and blood in the nails. It was one of the larger kits too, and well fed, so I don’t know why. Maybe crushed, it’s head looks a little smushed, but I don’t know if that’s just because it was laid on by it’s brothers and sisters last night. Anyways, what do y’all do to dispose of them in a useful way? I’d hate to waste them.. do y’all ever save/ freeze your dead kits and sell them to snake owners? Would love to hear what you try and do to minimize your waste! Thanks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 29, 2021)

I tend to give them to our dog she loves them


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 29, 2021)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I tend to give them to our dog she loves them


I was thinking that, but I have a fat greedy beagle and I’m worried she’ll just sit at the base of their cages and howl them to death once she gets a taste 😑😑 do you ever have issues with your dog being more interested in them once they eat the babies?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 29, 2021)

She always been highly intrested how ever mine have gotten out before and all she does is watch them unless i tell her to catch one. But i have taught her to hold them she does better with the bird the rabbits tend to over excite her and she can be rough if i not correcting her or reminding her to be gentle she caught one of the rabbits for me this morning that got out some how. And she didnt hurt just held it for me. Granted she wanted it back but after a correction she left it. She generally  very good with all of our animals. In the past she has killed chickens, rabbits, and geese. She also got a hold of a goat kid when she was younger and she penned it and just kept licking it.... she  has learned its only okay to take a rabbit or ect if i say so.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 29, 2021)

I donate our dead kits to a local wildlife rescue.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Mar 29, 2021)

No snakes on our island and the wildlife rescue is mostly birds (as well as forty miles away) so we just usually bury them in the garden.  All the 'bunny berries' go there, too.  Bunnies and gardens can have a kinda symbiotic relationship if it's regulated.


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 29, 2021)

I give mine to the high school biology teacher. He runs a snake and reptile, etc. rescue out of his classroom.


----------



## PingRabbitry (Mar 30, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Looks like healthy bunnies to me. The only thing I would keep an eye on is that since there are 9, you could end up with a runt as I think does have 8 teats? If one starts looking thin or smaller, see if you can do a supplemental feeding by holding the kit under mom while you give her some treats.


So 2 of our kits are not getting enough milk from momma. One was extremely skinny and although we forced momma to give it a bit more food, it was really an awkward experience all around. (Husband held her which was already a bad idea because he had no idea how to do it and she doesn’t know him as I do all the feeding, and then we laid her in his arms and I brought the babies to her belly, but I could tell she was really freaking out so they didn’t get As much time as I’d like) What is the most effective way to get momma to feed them extra without freaking her out? And when is the best time to do the feeding? We were going to wake up and give the runts a little mini feeding before she fed them in the am, but I was worried it might upset her enough not to feed the others.... would a mid day feeding be best? Any advice on giving runts a little extra time alone with mom’s nipples would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 31, 2021)

PingRabbitry said:


> So 2 of our kits are not getting enough milk from momma. One was extremely skinny and although we forced momma to give it a bit more food, it was really an awkward experience all around. (Husband held her which was already a bad idea because he had no idea how to do it and she doesn’t know him as I do all the feeding, and then we laid her in his arms and I brought the babies to her belly, but I could tell she was really freaking out so they didn’t get As much time as I’d like) What is the most effective way to get momma to feed them extra without freaking her out? And when is the best time to do the feeding? We were going to wake up and give the runts a little mini feeding before she fed them in the am, but I was worried it might upset her enough not to feed the others.... would a mid day feeding be best? Any advice on giving runts a little extra time alone with mom’s nipples would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


If you can distract her with treats, and put them under her they should do the rest. Being upside down usually upsets the mom rabbit as you found out. You could try to bottle feed the runts KMR, or goat's milk, but often bunnies don't take to being bottle fed. If you do try the bottle feeding, flip the bunnies upside down as that is how they feed from mom, she doesn't lay down she stands over them and the kits lay on their backs. I don't know if time of day makes a difference, but they only feed a few times a day (2-3).

@Bunnylady has a ton more experience and might be able to give better advice for runts.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have yet to have a good experience bottle feeding baby bunnys personally. And i also dont the momma feeding  and changed mommas. Sugar my younger  doe can only handle six kits as to my older doe produces enough milk for 8 babies but she rarely has eight. So i gave her sugars runt and the runt  got feed had a fat belly but the next day its toung swelled and it died. Not sure what was wrong with  it. Do you have another doe that is a heavy milk producer might be better to move the over also you might want to give something like alfalfa or some of the calcium heavy  food to help increase her ability to produce milk.


----------

